# MBV (My Babysitter's a Vampire) HELP!



## Addison (Apr 6, 2015)

My kid brother got hold of the tv remote for one minute and, via netflix, found the show "My Babysitter's a Vampire". I admit the show is funny and there's good story telling. Little problem is Netflix only has two seasons. We just watched the last episodes and it ended on a cliffhanger. My kid brother has been searching for season 3 episodes after learning that, due to fan letters and encouragement, the show is up for a third season and a second movie. 

The problem is he found a sneak peek of the third season, posted last year. So to save my brother, and myself as I'm stuck watching him over this Spring Break, PLEASE! If anyone knows how or where to get the third season episodes or what the plan is with the show, please tell me! Thank you.


----------



## 2WayParadox (Apr 6, 2015)

quick search told me that there actually is no third season, no available downloads for one either
I'm sorry, but you'll have to disappoint your little brother

but perhaps this could console him: My Babysitter's A Vampire: The Series | Similar TV shows recommendations

It shows some recommendations similar in feel to the show


----------

